# Labeled Bottles



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 7, 2017)

Unrelated to the last thread (I didn't know about it till today), I also made a black background for small-item photography as I thought it would cause the viewer to focus on the item, as well as make the colour pop.
Just a little coloured paper for winter blues:




The black background does great for coloured items:

Especially Depression Glass.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice. I like the Blob top.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you. I am guessing you refer to the far-right pre-1886 applied-blob Guinness, which you can find here:
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/stories/215373-early-guinness-export-bottle?in=78


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 15, 2017)

Actually the blob between the Trojan and the Whiskey.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 15, 2017)

Bottle circa 1883-1895, Thatcher closure. Label I can only find circa 1914 reference on, so it's probably an old label stuck on an older bottle. 
Link to post on it and IDing non-original labels:
https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?686536-Warning-To-Paper-Label-Collectors


----------



## RCO (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm always paranoid about displaying old label bottles , always worried that i'll damage them  or sun will damage them . don't actually even have that many of them , do have an old local ginger ale but never found a proper way to display it so its sitting off to the side


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 20, 2017)

_*DO NOT:*_
put in direct sunlight
under, above, or near strong light of any kind
put near sources of humidity (basements, kitchens, bathrooms, fish tanks, etc.)
tightly wrap label in plastic (if brittle, plastic wrap will damage it. If it cannot breath, it will hold humidity and deteriorate. Most plastic wrap is not acid-free, so it will cause a reaction in the label if it touches it, _over time._)

I let mine sit free, mostly in humidity-controlled environments (that are moderate, to keep from drying out, and won't fluctuate much). I don't wrap them. 

If you find archival quality plastic (preferably something stiff), and use it as a shield, they should be fine. The biggest worry is fading. It doesn't have to be in direct sunlight for it to fade.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 23, 2017)

Spirit Bear said:


> _*DO NOT:*_
> put in direct sunlight
> under, above, or near strong light of any kind
> put near sources of humidity (basements, kitchens, bathrooms, fish tanks, etc.)
> ...



Absolutely, Spirit. Lucky to find label bottles so utmost protection is needed.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 24, 2017)

They're my specialty. 1890s-1910s bottles.


----------



## Today14 (Sep 12, 2020)

Robby Raccoon said:


> _*DO NOT:*_
> put in direct sunlight
> under, above, or near strong light of any kind
> put near sources of humidity (basements, kitchens, bathrooms, fish tanks, etc.)
> ...


I have an old postcard I put in a picture frame it's in the living room. No sunlight hits it and I barely have the lights on the writing is fading so it doesn't take much light at all to mess them up.


----------

